# Cats behaviour evolution?



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm reallllly stuck on some college work.
i dont have a clue what im doing, so even if you can't help with it all, maybe help with what some things are? 

What i have to do, is explain how the cats behavior has evolved over the course of their existence (From say, wild cat to domestic) and what morphological changes have happens. Also, hereditary of behavior. 
Uhm...Also how do seasons affect the behaviour!? 

I'm so confused. Any help is very appreciated


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

No small task they've given you there then, people have written whole books on the subject!!!
How many words do they want you to write because I could literally waffle on for hours on the subject.

You can say how cats have gone from wild type to domestic type, how the first wild cat took that step from the wilds into the human settlements.

What's the difference between wild and domestic? How does this relate to cats.

The growth and development of kittens, what is innate, what is learnt from the mother.

Sexual maturity, mating and behaviour, how this effects cats priorities.

Have they got a book list they want you to work from or do you want recommendations of books to look at?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Doolally said:


> No small task they've given you there then, people have written whole books on the subject!!!
> How many words do they want you to write because I could literally waffle on for hours on the subject.


ohhhhhh go on.... waffle.... please :thumbup: I will read every last bit of it, I promise.

OP... sorry..... I can't help at all..... I can hardly explain the socialisation of a semi-feral cat into a fairly nice pet cat, so no way can I talk on evolution, which is not to say it doesn't interest me, it does, greatly .... but I do think it's quite cruel of Doollally not to waffle. :arf:


----------



## Toneeh (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry for late reply! But yeah! As much as you can give me. It needs to be within. 1500 words but I'll just pick out if it! Please tell me! Waffle away! Thank you!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Like Manuel in Fawlty Towers 'i know nuuuuthing', so look forward to Doolally's answers. But I do know that my cat gets very mumpy and bored in the winter months


----------

